# interesting project.. ;)



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

This made me laugh…


----------



## pgrewal (Feb 1, 2018)

Another one. 
Why there are so many links on that forums?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Another one.
> Why there are so many links on that forums?
> 
> - pgrewal


Because It's "Coffee Lounge"! ALL Topics are welcomed including NON Woodworking Topics So that's the Likely place for them.

Rick


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Well there was three minutes I'll never get back 

For those who really hate blind links that you have to click to find out what they are - here is your clue:

How to Make a Cat Coffin
aka: Large bandsaw box shaped like a cat By the Drunken Woodworker

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Well there was three minutes I ll never get back
> 
> For those who really hate blind links that you have to click to find out what they are - here is your clue:
> 
> ...


mr unix ive seen you post any many times here and I have too ask why?you have nothing too show us anything about yourself! you have no projects,no shop photos,no buddies,no blogs,no nothing except your endless banter about your extreme knowledge about anything woodworking!well I guess I could go on you tube or google any topic an come back with a brilliant witty comment!in my humble opion your a waste of all our time!you are what we all refer too as a "troll"!!!so get off the pot and show us something other than gum flappin!!!!!ill wait for your chessy responce!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Well there was three minutes I ll never get back
> 
> For those who really hate blind links that you have to click to find out what they are - here is your clue:
> 
> ...


Some of us smarter ones only lost 30 seconds


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Well there was three minutes I ll never get back
> 
> For those who really hate blind links that you have to click to find out what they are - here is your clue:
> 
> ...


On the Money! 00000000000000's across the Board! First he agrees with No Links, then He Posts One. "Here Is Your Clue." A Cat Coffin on YouTube! DUHHH! Probably will never get any kind of a response Pottz, My Friend.

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Well there was three minutes I ll never get back
> 
> For those who really hate blind links that you have to click to find out what they are - here is your clue:
> 
> ...


30 seconds isn't to bad! How long did it take YOU? ....LOL…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> First he agrees with No Links, then He Posts One. "Here Is Your Clue." A Cat Coffin on YouTube! DUHHH!
> - Rick


Just in case you missed out on the 'clue', the link I posted is the exact same one in the OP, but with a descriptive text so you know what you would be watching - instead of having to go there to find out. You may continue on with your ad hominum attack now if that is what makes you feel better.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, what do I do with this dead cat.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you bury it and move on.if your smart!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> First he agrees with No Links, then He Posts One. "Here Is Your Clue." A Cat Coffin on YouTube! DUHHH!
> - Rick
> 
> Just in case you missed out on the clue , the link I posted is the exact same one in the OP, but with a descriptive text so you know what you would be watching - instead of having to go there to find out. You may continue on with your ad hominum attack now if that is what makes you feel better.
> ...


Brad:

I missed the fact that the Description of the Video was your Clue.

You're correct! Had I of seen that I would not go there. (I didn't go there anyway.)

" You may continue on with your ad hominid attack now if that is what makes you feel better." NOPE! My Bad!

Regards: Rick


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I lost 0 seconds. Sweet.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well mr unix if you want to talk about blind links,you are probably the blindest link on lj's.why because you are like a blind man taking us no where! you just talk and talk and show us nothing!are you really a wood worker or are you a wood talker!.cmon man how about showing us something,anything that you've done making something from wood!..............silence.because there probably isn't anything? oh that apology that you never responed too,its resinded! why because I really meant what I said







!!


----------



## 1finger (Feb 5, 2016)

It has been some time since I read the terms of service or the rules for the site. I don't remember any rules that said you had to post project picture on anything for that matter to be a member here. And yes the coffee lounge is for just about anything. As you notice I don't post much here, I'm what you call lurker I guess. " MrUnix" post a lot of good information IMHO

If I'm not a valid person because I haven't posted any project or told everyone the color of my underwear so be it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well ifinger,i wont comment on that,your very bold in the fact that many here will put you in the mr unix category.but you are right in the fact that there is no rule that you must post projects or a shop,but those that don't have very little credibility with me or many others here.talk is cheap and easy,spending many hours,days and weeks making something out of WOOD! is not.so post if you want or not its your choice,but coming from someone with 7 posts in 2 years,comon pick your battles better my friend.peace.


----------



## 1finger (Feb 5, 2016)

This come to mind.

"Badgering the witness" is the proper objection for a lawyer who is antagonizing or mocking a witness by asking insulting or derisive questions, perhaps in an attempt to provoke an emotional response.

OK, I'm out of here. People like your is why I'm just a lurker. Bye


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Not sure how this went from talking about a video showing the making of a 'cat coffin' to a bash on those who don't post projects rant, but it's pretty sad that it took that direction. Potz, it if makes you feel any better, I am not a woodworker, I am an artist among other things - and wood is just one of the mediums I use. You can see a lot of what I do in the threads I've started and many of my replies to others. But bashing someone for not fitting into your description of what constitutes a woodworker seems to be your problem, not mine. Hopefully, you can overcome that at some point.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> It has been some time since I read the terms of service or the rules for the site. I don t remember any rules that said you had to post project picture on anything for that matter to be a member here. And yes the coffee lounge is for just about anything. As you notice I don t post much here, I m what you call lurker I guess. " MrUnix" post a lot of good information IMHO
> 
> If I m not a valid person because I haven t posted any project or told everyone the color of my underwear so be it.
> 
> - 1finger


YEP! You've contributed "0" to this Site, other than "Commenting" on Others Posts (7) in 749 Days.

IMO Contributing to this Site and Helping Other LJ Members, especially Newbies, is what makes it worthwhile.

If You want to Lurk there's nothing anyone can do about it. Maybe there should be!

As far as your Underwear goes, I'd take a guess at BLACK, SPIDERMAN Type1 YUK! YUK! YUK!

(What Next! A LOT Of Grumbling Going On Lately! ) This Is NOT What Coffee Shop Should Be About!

Rick


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't care if Brad has any projects or not.
I don't care if Brad knows nothing about a subject, then goes to google to find the information to share.

I have seen quit a few of Brads comments that have helped a lot of people with their questions, 
He's more of an asset here than people that go around policing people for what they do or don't post.

Use the site for how it suits you!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok jbay I guess the quality of this forum means nothing too you right? well it does to me and many others here.mr unix just admitted to be a phoney,as are many more here.all that does is degrade the dedication and talent that most here respect.if your one of those,i have no respect for you or "mr unix" or whatever his real name is!well at least he admits to be a phoney!how about the rest of you?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sometimes Brad and I have a different perspective but his posts are on topic, insightful, and helpful to many people. All he did was post a short description of the video, which should have been in the OP, and certainly doesn't deserve to be attacked.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sometimes Brad and I have a different perspective but his posts are on topic, insightful, and helpful to many people. All he did was post a short description of the video, which should have been in the OP, and certainly doesn t deserve to be attacked.
> 
> - Rick_M


did you read, he just admitted to being a phoney,he said he's not even a woodworker,he's an "artist".kiss my a**!!!!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> ok jbay I guess the quality of this forum means nothing too you right? well it does to me and many others here.mr unix just admitted to be a phoney,as are many more here.all that does is degrade the dedication and talent that most here respect.if your one of those,i have no respect for you or "mr unix" or whatever his real name is!well at least he admits to be a phoney!how about the rest of you?
> 
> - pottz


Glad your keeping the train on the tracks. 
As far as you can be concerned, consider me a phoney, and feel free to keep your respect.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> kiss my a**!!!!
> - pottz


LOL, why so angry? We are not your enemy. Well, I'm not. Can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> kiss my a**!!!!
> - pottz
> 
> LOL, why so angry? We are not your enemy. Well, I m not. Can t speak for anyone else.
> ...


I'm not angry just tired of the phonies,especially the ones that admit it!as you should be too rick.you have a pretty good track record here so why defend those that aren't.i wanna talk to woodworkers not woodlurkers!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> did you read, he just admitted to being a phoney,he said he s not even a woodworker,he s an "artist".kiss my a**!!!!
> - pottz


ROTFLMAO. Now you want to argue semantics… too funny. I work with wood. Does that make me a 'woodworker'? Perhaps you could explain what exactly it takes in your mind to be a 'woodworker'.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> kiss my a**!!!!
> - pottz
> 
> LOL, why so angry? We are not your enemy. Well, I m not. Can t speak for anyone else.
> ...


Who said you had to be a woodworker to be a LJ member? No one is required to post projects; hell, no one is required to do Anything on this forum. It's his choice and he has indeed helped MANY and I know a few woodworkers to have actually gone to meet him and buy stuff (found out completely by accident, but us FL woodworkers are few and far between it seems in the LJ and other groups I belong to). If you end up having a question and Mr Unix ends up being the only one who does answer that helps you, what do you care of his profile?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> did you read, he just admitted to being a phoney,he said he s not even a woodworker,he s an "artist".kiss my a**!!!!
> - pottz
> 
> ROTFLMAO. Now you want to argue semantics… too funny. I work with wood. Does that make me a woodworker ? Perhaps you could explain what exactly it takes in your mind to be a woodworker .
> ...


t come back with your usual B-S.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Methinks Pottz is singlehandedly trying to get this closed down….along with his account here….Potts' account, and Cricket WILL do it, Pottz…seeya!


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

> " MrUnix" post a lot of good information IMHO
> 
> - 1finger


Ditto.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Methinks Pottz is singlehandedly trying to get this closed down….along with his account here….
> 
> - bandit571


well bandit if saying what you believe in gets me booted off here then good bye to all.if making lj's a place of honesty and integrity is a bad thing,then ill bow out because I will never support people that misrepresent themselves,or those that support that! sometimes I think people lose focus what this forum is about-WOODWORKING!.sorry if I push that too far!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> in my humble opion your a waste of all our time!you are what we all refer too as a "troll"!!!
> - pottz


If you're going to start calling people out that you think have no place or value here, you and your buddy Rick need to take a long hard look in the mirror before throwing stones.

If I was to compare what I consider valued contribution between yourself, Rick and Brad….
You two turds aren't even on the radar. Quite the opposite actually. Your both a detriment to the quality of this website, often to the point of embarrassment.
This is just another fine example.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

+1 Tony, excellent assessment


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Our rules…
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/112897



> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on LumberJocks.com. *Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned.* Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages, Facebook and/or social media and user emails.
> 
> Users shall not question or debate an administrator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of an administrator's decision or action users should contact the administrator via PM or our contact us form. Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> *Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board.* Instead, any questionable posts should be flagged.


Seriously, y'all?


----------

